# Forum sigs here are insane, in the bad way



## mole_incarnate (Dec 23, 2002)

Although most (nearly all) of the sig pictures people use here, although nice, are WAY to big. A simple topic of 8 or so posts can become a slow downloading waste of time.

What i recommend - Kivan i recommend that you limit the sig size. The norm is about 200x50 pixels although maybe thats too small for you guys.

[example]


----------



## D2_ (Dec 23, 2002)

wat are u on a 28kb modem? it merely takes a min. to load up a page for me and i have a 56k.


----------



## G.O.D (Dec 23, 2002)

dude the biggest topics only take like 15 secs to load


----------



## mole_incarnate (Dec 23, 2002)

ooookay, seeing as you guys have no experience in these matters - 

Yes im on a 56k modem
Yes 15 seconds IS too long
You have to think about people with slower connections FIRST


----------



## D2_ (Dec 23, 2002)

so am i? wats ur point? its like saying those instant minute noodles take too long to make.


----------



## RadioDog (Dec 23, 2002)

I find a lot of these sig pics are really disgusting and add significantly to page loading times. I vote for a standard size, like 200x50px or maybe 460x60 like a typical banner ad.

mole_incarnate is right, you're only as fast as your slowest user...


----------



## Opium (Dec 23, 2002)

nah i don't want a standard sig size, just leave it how it is, it doesn't take that long to load! unless your really impatient. Hey D2 your sig and avitar isn't working, i suggest you get it hosted at www.netfirms.com


----------



## Dranzer (Dec 23, 2002)

There is nothing wrong with the current sizes of the sigs or avatars. Its not our fault that you are stuck on 56K. and I was on 56K just 3 days ago took me only a matter of seconds to load D2's thread about making sig's. In other words. Talk to your ISP for your slow problems, No one else here I believe has any problems with speed.

Edit: And BTW if they are to big than most or all of us ask the other person to trim it down, we dont go demanding. That is not the way of GBAtemp and its members


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Dec 23, 2002)

Well, there was that one case... but he had a 1024x768 sig of the DoA girls in volleyball swimsuits as his sig... and replied three times on that one thread...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, since most of us use one of D2, TJ, or CSPlaya's sigs, and all of those fit standardized if unusual sizes, and none of them are enormous, I think that it's only those few oddballs who need to hear this complaint.  To my knowledge there's only one guy on as of this writing with a huge sig (won't mention the name, but it's an 800x600 screenshot from Splinter Cell), and I bet by tomorrow this time it'll be gone.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## EvilMegaManX (Dec 23, 2002)

ok ok i will put a small pic ok sorry


----------



## EvilMegaManX (Dec 23, 2002)

so sue me if i like this pic so i will put it small


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Dec 23, 2002)

Please don't double-post.  There's an edit button for a reason.

And I only used yours as an example of a large sig! I never bashed it.  In that other thread all I said was that I'm not into Splinter Cell.  I never used that as a reason for you to drop it.

Sorry if you took my earlier post personally.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## mole_incarnate (Dec 23, 2002)

Hmm maybe im just sensitive because im a web designer..... although maybe a filesize limiter? At least make a limiter so that those few who abuse cant do so....


----------



## Klonoa (Dec 23, 2002)

If you don't like them then use Ad Shield to get rid of them.


----------



## SS_Shagen (Dec 23, 2002)

QUOTE(mole_incarnate @ Dec 23 2002 said:


> What i recommend - Kivan i recommend that you limit the sig size. The norm is about 200x50 pixels although maybe thats too small for you guys.


I second that!


----------



## demu (Dec 23, 2002)

I'm on 56k also and I don't mind it since it has to load only once beacuse of cache. It won't kill you to wait once a little longer.

And to add that you can turn off sigs and avatars in your control panel.

Your Control Panel > Board Settings:

Do you wish to view members signatures when reading threads?

Do you wish to view images in posts, such as smilies and posted images?

Do you wish to view members avatars when reading threads?


----------



## KiVan (Dec 23, 2002)

i personally edit all the sign i judge too big, signatures like d2 or tempest are not annoying.

If you want the forum to run faster go into your personal control panel and check the option to hide signatures or avatars


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 23, 2002)

I suppose it can be slow for people with old 56k. Get adsl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 but like KiVan said, if you dont like it, just turn off signatures in your control panel, and they wont be shown.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 23, 2002)

*grins*


----------



## dice (Dec 23, 2002)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Dec 23 2002 said:


> i personally edit all the sign i judge too big, signatures like d2 or tempest are not annoying.
> 
> If you want the forum to run faster go into your personal control panel and check the option to hide signatures or avatars


Is mine the right size


----------



## mole_incarnate (Dec 23, 2002)

Although most (nearly all) of the sig pictures people use here, although nice, are WAY to big. A simple topic of 8 or so posts can become a slow downloading waste of time.

What i recommend - Kivan i recommend that you limit the sig size. The norm is about 200x50 pixels although maybe thats too small for you guys.

[example]


----------



## mole_incarnate (Dec 23, 2002)

ah well. I guess ill turn of sig's untill i get adsl in 3 weeks


----------



## jEEb (Dec 23, 2002)

sigs hosted by boomspeed take a long time to load


----------



## KiVan (Dec 23, 2002)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 23 2002 said:


> Is mine the right sizeÂ


barely..


----------



## Fusion (Dec 23, 2002)

hey KiVan is my sig too big as well ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  i hope not  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT- Well i crop'ed it down any who for *some* people who have 9.9k modem's


----------



## fat dog mendoza (Dec 23, 2002)

Is mine good


----------



## demu (Dec 23, 2002)

Is mine good


----------



## Squeechy (Dec 23, 2002)

The text all loads up first on a page before the images, so if it really annoys you then just press the stop button after a few seconds on your browser. That's what I do....


----------



## bizzare (Dec 23, 2002)

Yeah if it annoys you just turn of sigs and stuff.


----------



## Opium (Dec 24, 2002)

i have a 56k connection and everything loads just fine! If you have trouble hosting your sigs, host them at www.netfirms.com (it's free) they work great and load fairly fast


----------

